# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  نرم افزار oracle 10g , 11g

## dbmysql

سلام 
یک پک کامل از نرم افزار اراکل 10g یا 11g با خرت و پرت هاشو از کجا می‌تونم جور کنم.

----------


## aidin300

از اینجا بگیر 
Oracle Software Downloads

----------


## dbmysql

خیلی ممنون. اما با این سرعت اینترنت نمیشه که دانلود کرد مگه کنار یک سرور باشم.  من فیزیکی شو میخوام . چون تو شهر رو زیر پا گذاشتم . فقط نرم افزار خالی گیر میاد و پک کامل از نرم افزارهای جانبیش نیست.

----------


## pooyanm

مجموعه دی وی دی و یا 8-9 سی دی 10g توی بازار ریخته 11 را نمی دونم اومده یا نه؟

----------

